# Considering a 1991 20V 200 TQ - What should I know?



## Ahheck01 (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm currently selling my BMW (my 5th one) and looking to get something a bit less expensive up front so I can pay cash. My buddy suggested the 200 Turbo Quattro as a car that has a ton of performance potential for the money, and my interest is piqued.
First of all, if you know of any, I'd prefer a black interior, and a lot of maintenance history. Other than that I'm pretty flexible. Obviously I want a manual, but I don't think these come in automatics, so that goes without saying.
Anything I should know while looking into one of these? Any online articles that give me the lowdown on these cars?
Thanks in advance guys!
-Evan


----------



## MileZ (Apr 13, 2007)

Check out Chris Miller's site at http://members.aol.com/c1j1miller/main.html, and also read through audiworld.com's section for these cars.
Good luck!


----------



## EURENN (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Considering a 1991 20V 200 TQ - What should I know? (Ahheck01)*

Evan, just saw your from iowa. Theres a bunch of us around. Check out the site euroblitz.
We've been around for several years. Theres several guys there that can really help you out with audi knowledge and can probably point you in the right direction too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ahheck01 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: Considering a 1991 20V 200 TQ - What should I know? (EURENN)*

Guys, thank you both for the replies! I just got an email from a guy in chicago with a pearl white 20v - so this info is hugely valuable! Thanks!
-Evan


----------

